# kan ej få grup att villa boota eller fa bra grafisk bild

## KinkyGolab

hej nu har jag konfat instalaltionen på min gentoo 64bits har startat om den, men när grub kommer fram altså där jagväljer vilken jag vill boota upp så är bilden helt sjuk den är randig och prikig typ som grafik kortet är trasigt, men det är den ej (händer bara i grub)

om jag väljer en i boot menyn så får jag medelande

kan nån se vad jag har gjort fel i min grub

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up  :Smile: 

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r5

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 (rescue)

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/hda6.

#title=Windows XP

#rootnoverify (hd0,5)

#makeactive

#chainloader +1

min / liger på sda3

boot liger på  sda2

swap liger på sda1

min kernel heter /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r5

efter jag har confat grub.conf så kör jag

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

sen

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

då får jag mess 

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

sen bootar jag om systemet väljer en i grub menyn sen får jag medelande 

Booting "gentoo Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r5"

root  (hd0,0)

 filesystem typ unkncown, partion typ 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r5 root=Dev/sda3

Error  17:Cannot mount selected partion

Press any key to continue...

ser nån nåt fel jag gör?,   jag saknar lilo :,-((( mycket änklare tycker jag

alvarligt moste jag säga jag gillar mera lilo, men det funkar ej på 64bits ochdet är för jävligt :-/

PS: jag inakteverade  splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz  då blev bilden bra altså gammla hederliga boot menyn, men får endå upp kan ej boota

----------

## KinkyGolab

ingen som kan hjälpa mig?   :Sad: 

----------

## Ehnvis

Eftersom du har /boot på /dev/sda2 så borde root(hd0,2) vara root(hd0,1) istället.

Ändra för både din normala boot och din rescue boot. Detta borde fungera, om inte

så hojta igen.

----------

## KinkyGolab

tack så mycket nu fönkar det  :Smile: . nu har jag en ny fråga, jag har börjat installera packet nu. jag har merkt att dom har börjat med nåt nytt sen jag körde gentoo sist när jag kör ex emerge -p mplayer så kommer massa flagor upp vete fan va det heter men dom  typ visa gröna visa röda

menar domma 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4  USE="X gtk iconv ipv6 mmx samba sse sse2 unicode -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib -alsa (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdnav -dvdread -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -ivtv -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -mp2 -mp3 -musepack -nas -openal -opengl -oss -png -pnm -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -rtc -sdl -speex -srt (-svga) -tga -theora -tivo -truetype -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="mga s3virge tdfx vesa"

jag vet ju va dom är till ex läga till stöt i proget eller ta veck, nu är det så jag undrar det som den visar är det såna grejer den har lakt dit skelv när den installerar eller är det sånt den rekomenderar?

vad betyder fergerna?

 *Ehnvis wrote:*   

> Eftersom du har /boot på /dev/sda2 så borde root(hd0,2) vara root(hd0,1) istället.
> 
> Ändra för både din normala boot och din rescue boot. Detta borde fungera, om inte
> 
> så hojta igen.

 

----------

## rndusr

Jag vet inte om det är samma i alla konsoler, men för mig (Konsole) betyder röda use-flaggor att de ska med, blå betyder att de inte ska med, och ljusgröna betyder att flaggan har ändrats sen sist.

----------

## Zev

 *PanzerKanzler wrote:*   

> Jag vet inte om det är samma i alla konsoler, men för mig (Konsole) betyder röda use-flaggor att de ska med, blå betyder att de inte ska med, och ljusgröna betyder att flaggan har ändrats sen sist.

 

Samma här. Använder urxvt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -vp rxvt-unicode
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

